# Smoked Whiting



## PullMyFinger

Went to Fernandina Beach Sunday and threw a few dead shrimp out on a line while my 3 little 'uns played in the sand on the beach. Caught 3 whiting and one small blue (threw him back so he could grow up). We took the whiting home, filleted them and put them on the smoker. This was my first time smoking fish, and all I can say is "WOW!"  What a fantastic flavor! I may never eat a fried fish again...


----------



## Railroader

Yup.....

Smoked mullet are hard to beat as well.


----------



## DLTalr

Pretty much any oily fish is good smoked.


----------



## Fatback

Yep, smoked fish is great..............especially when you smoke mackerel, blues, or mullet. Mmmmm, smoked mackerel. Salmon and Tuna are good to.


----------



## orlandonoah

*smoking?*

hey, ive got a smoker and im going fishing this weekend. could someone give me some tips on smoking? wood, heat etc..id appreciate it


----------



## barty b

*One from the master*

try this
http://floridasurffishing.net/forum...ic_id=25168&mesg_id=25168&listing_type=search


----------



## PullMyFinger

*How to smoke fish*

First, ya gotta dry 'em out good and roll 'em up real tight, or they won't stay lit.... Sorry - old joke.

You will find some tips in the Recipes board here. Foodnetwork.com has a few tips, too. 
Personally, I keep it fairly simple. I have an electric smoker, which any real smoker guru will tell you is a no-no. The purists seem to prefer charcoal. However, my electric smoker was a freebie, and I say "free" is always good. The heat on mine seems to get up to around 140 - 160 F, which is plenty for smokin' feesh.

As for wood, get yourself some Hickory chunks (not chips) and soak 'em in water at least an hour before you put them on the hot part of the smoker.

To prepare the fish, I used a simple brine solution of 1 part kosher salt (NOT iodized!) to 10 parts water, along with some brown sugar (about half as much sugar as salt) and a tablespoon of Old Bay seafood seasoning. Let the fish soak in the brine (refrigerate) overnight, then rinse them off and pat dry with a paper towel. Some folks like to let the fish sit out until a "haze" forms on the fillets before putting them on the smoker. I left mine out for an hour or so before putting them on the smoker. Depending on the thickness of the fish, you might let them smoke for 1 hour or 2. When they are flaky, they are done.

Simple as that. Experimenting is half the fun!


----------

